# Trexlertown Swap Meet and Health



## jrapoza (Apr 1, 2020)

Greetings everyone and thank you for taking the time to view this post.

  I have changed the Spring Trexlertown swap meet date by more than a month and I don't even know if June 12 is a safe date, I may just cancel it until October.

Swap meets are a great time but getting a virus that may or not kill you or someone else isn't something I want to be responsible for.

I think everyone really needs to give this some serious consideration.

Traveling from one state to another and causing cross contamination from state to state is not in anyone's best interest.

*If any state has any travel bans or is still in any type of isolation or confinement mode, the June swap meet will be cancel in the best interest of everyone health.*

I thank you in advance.


----------



## morton (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks for the info....here's hoping we will be seeing the light at the end of the tunnel by then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 2, 2020)

Let's hope everyone is recovered by then.


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep better to be safe


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 9, 2020)

Greetings Everyone and thank you for looking. 

I have had people send me privates messages requesting that we have any auction like last fall.   If you are interested please send me a private message. 

Last falls auction worked out great.   Thank you in advance, Joe


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 21, 2020)

Is this show still a go so far?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> Is this show still a go so far?




Pa is supposed to be reopening May 8th so hopefully


----------



## Spooky7640 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hope it’s still on as well as copake.


----------



## cheeseroc (Jun 1, 2020)

Checking in on this one.  We're still in quarantine just over the river here in NJ but outdoor markets began opening last week.  Any updates?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 1, 2020)

cheeseroc said:


> Checking in on this one.  We're still in quarantine just over the river here in NJ but outdoor markets began opening last week.  Any updates?



I think Joe said in a different post that the swap is going to happen.


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 2, 2020)

flea markets are all opening june 6th in PA  so Im guessing it is a go


----------



## bike (Jun 3, 2020)

The latest??? @jrapoza ?


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 3, 2020)

The Trexlertown swap meet has been postponed until further notice.   I will post the date of the next meet ASAP.    

Thank you everyone.


----------

